# Can i ask a favor from the Bentley owners?



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SilverBmw said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Open the glove compartment, remove the hinges in this picture, remove the two other hinges holding the glove compartment up, and the glove compartment door should swing open.

Then remove the 5 screws holding up the glove compartment, and drop the entire compartment, and then drop the fuse box down and you should see a bank of wires on top. That bank of wires is where all the electrical power is being routed. All the 12V switched powers are the same color, all the constant powers are same color. In fact, all the BMW wires are color coded.

I'm running down to Sears to get a 14mm ALLEN key later, when I get back I'll snap some pictures of my glove box to give you SOME idea.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Some more detailed instructions in the DIY forum...

Glove box removal


----------



## SilverBmw (Dec 23, 2001)

Thanks a lot Hack!


-SilverBmw


----------

